# Green Screen at Startup



## Giraph (Jul 16, 2003)

well when i start up the screen is all green with like dark green lines going through it, and theyre wavy, like... when your trying to get a tv channel you dont have, but its all green, then it says the DELL thing, and goes green again, then starts up. Other things dont seem to be working right, but i dont know if its part of that. and i did a virus scan and found nothing so... what happened? what do i do? how do i fix it?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Giraph, Welcome to TSG !!
What OS are you running?
Does this happen at every boot?
Has this just begun ?
If so , have you installed any software or hardware lately??
First try the settings on your monitor and see if that will adjust anything.
Then I would suspect the video card. Get the latest drivers from the manufacturers web site and load them. If that doesnt work I would then suspect the monitor.


----------



## Giraph (Jul 16, 2003)

i have windows ME, yeah it happens at every boot, and it just started when i turned my computer on this morning... and uhh no new hardware, lemme think about software... i installed a tiger woods golf game, thats all i can think of. and umm im new and what do you mean changing settings on my monitor? and how can i tell what video card i have?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

First on the front of your monitor it should have some buttons. You can use these to bright, dark, etc. Change screen size and so forth. Also Right click my Computer. Select properties. Select device manager. Look for Display adapters. Click the plus and your video card should be there. Unless its on board.


----------



## Giraph (Jul 16, 2003)

well i dont think its the monitor cuz umm i never touched that, and the fact that it goes back to normal when its done starting up? and i have a radeon DDR, uhh where do i get updates? lol


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Go to google .com and put in the name of your card. see if its web site offers any drivers. Then download them to a file. Then unzip them by clicking on it. Then right click your card in device manager and select properties. click the driver tab and update driver. Then browse to where you put the downloaded driver.


----------

